# Ojalá (Intensificador)



## swift

Buenas noches amigos:

La frase que intitula esta discusión podría resultar un poco curiosa. Y debo reconocer que he debido recurrir a ella por falta de creatividad por un lado, y porque el que se dé un título más apropiado a este hilo dependerá del valor que se atribuya a la voz ojalá en esa frase. Me explico...

En Costa Rica, además de ser una interjección que denota deseo, ojalá se usa para evocar un hecho imaginario pero a la vez conocido:
- Cómo duele cortarse un dedo... ¡Ojalá le caiga a uno jugo de limón!

- Qué tedioso es tener que pasar un trabajo a la computadora... ¡Ojalá se vaya la luz!​En las frases anteriores, no se expresa un deseo. No se desea que se vaya la luz, sino que se quiere evocar una situación familiar, para apelar a la empatía del interlocutor. Por lo general, éste se identifica con la situación.

Yo mismo no sé explicarlo muy bien... Así que si algún costarricense o alguien más inspirado que yo logra determinar el valor de ese ojalá en la frase, se lo agradeceré infinitamente.

Mi pregunta para ustedes es: ¿se usa en su país la voz ojalá con otro valor que el interjectivo? Si así fuere, sírvanse explicarlo y brindarnos algunos ejemplos. También me agradaría saber si en otros países se usa con el mismo valor de la frase ejemplo anotada más arriba.

A la espera de sus interesantes aportes,

J.

*Modificación del título del hilo así como del tamaño y formato de letra, a petición de su autor. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## michael-translator

En primer lugar, sí me gustaría mucho que alguien pudiera explicarnos el otro uso porque la verdad no lo entiendo muy bien en los dos ejemplos que se dan. En mi país, también tiene otro uso (tal vez OTROS), pero igual, no sabría explicarlo.
Por ejemplo "ojalá no vayan, para que vean lo que puede pasar". Al igual que en el ejemplo de Swift, el hablante no está expresando un deseo, sino algo diferente, es casi como una advertencia. Sería lo mismo decirlo " y no vayan, para que vean lo que puede pasar"; de la misma manera, el "no vayan" no está expresando un deseo del hablante para que los otros no vayan, sino que es como una especie de advertencia que busca todo lo contrario: invitarlos a que vayan.
Trataré de buscar otros ejemplos.


----------



## Melisalvares

En mi país la voz ojalá se usa como un deseo,como una interjeccion de esperanza...oportunidad, posibilidad,chance...


----------



## cestradar

> "*ojalá no vayan, para que vean lo que puede pasar*". Al igual que en el ejemplo de Swift, el hablante no está expresando un deseo, sino algo diferente, es casi como una advertencia. Sería lo mismo decirlo " y no vayan, para que vean lo que puede pasar"; de la misma manera, el "no vayan" no está expresando un deseo del hablante para que los otros no vayan, sino que es como *una especie de advertencia que busca todo lo contrario: invitarlos a que vayan*.



"¡santas contradicciones Batman!", hubiera dicho robin al leer eso ...

pues no, para ser entendido aquí sería "*ojalá vayan, para que vean lo que puede pasar*", aunque _ojalá fueran_ sería más común.

No podría colaborarte swift, con ejemplos en el contexto que expresas ya que en México depende mucho de quienes son los interlocutores y el tono que se use, por ejemplo, si yo le dijera a mi esposa Qué tedioso es tener que pasar un trabajo a la computadora... ¡Ojalá se vaya la luz!,  seguramente si entendería que estoy bromeando, pero si se lo digo a alguien que no me conoce con un mismo tono de voz, seguro entenderá que estoy deseando que se vaya la luz.


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que expresa deseo. Otra cosa es, como ha dicho cestradar, que se trate de un falso deseo y que esto se entienda por el contexto. Pero lo que se expresa es un deseo...hay que tener cuidado con lo que se desea, ¡no vaya a ser que te quedes sin luz! 

La del jugo de limón no la entiendo.


----------



## swift

Queridos amigos:

Gracias por sus comentarios.

En efecto, es difícil explicar el valor de ese _ojalá_, así como transmitir la entonación con que se enunciarían las frases que ofrecí como ejemplos. El tono de la frase no es el tono de quien expresa su esperanza en la realización de un hecho, sino que conlleva cierto tono de ironía.

Tal vez si desarmo las frases... Veamos. Ambas pertenecen a una situación familiar. En la primera, se recuerda el dolor que produce una cortadura en la yema del dedo, y el escozor que produce el zumo de limón en esa cortadura*. En la segunda, simplemente se evoca el tedio que representa tener que pasar un trabajo al ordenador, es decir, tener que teclearlo, especialmente cuando se produce una falla en el fluido eléctrico y hay que volver a comenzar.

En realidad, no hay un fondo de deseo en ninguna de las dos frases. Entiendo los ejemplos que da Michael, pero por desgracia no corresponden al uso que he intentado ilustrar.

Yo casi transformaría el _ojalá _de mis ejemplos por un _especialmente cuando_. Como ya he mencionado, considero que la intención del emisor es invitar a su interlocutor a que se identifique con la situación.

¿Se entiende ahora?

Saludos,


swift


_________________
* Imagínense a un individuo que, preparando una ensalada, se corta un dedo. Ahora imagínense la sensación que le produciría el que caiga en la herida una gota del zumo de limón que usaría para el aderezo.

P.D. Ynez: puede que tengas razón, desde un punto de vista más bien psicoanalítico . Pero no sé si eso quepa en este foro.


----------



## Ynez

Vale, swift, ahora veo que simplemente ese uso no se da aquí. Mira, yo entendí la frase:

_- Qué tedioso es tener que pasar un trabajo a la computadora... ¡Ojalá se vaya la luz!_

pensando que como no tienes ganas de pasar un trabajo en el ordenador, pues dices "¡Ojalá que se vaya la luz!". Pero ahora comprendo que tú la estás usando de forma diferente, porque hablas de tener que volver a pasar el trabajo cuando se va la luz...

Personalmente necesito más explicaciones sobre este uso que comentas. 

Voy a hacer un intento, a ver si hablo bien el costarricense:

_- Ay, cómo me duele la espalda. ¡Ojalá le pisoteen a uno 50 elefantes!_

(He cambiado la frase porque me ha parecido ver que la expresáis de forma impersonal).

Significado: ......._¡Es como si te pisotearan 50 elefantes!_

¿Lo he pillado? Aquí no diríamos eso.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Sin haber llegado a entender muy bien el significado de ese "ojalá" costarricense lo que sí parece claro es que en España no se emplea con ese significado. Aquí ojalá siempre expresa deseo.


----------



## swift

Ynez said:


> Voy a hacer un intento, a ver si hablo bien el costarricense:
> 
> _- Ay, cómo me duele la espalda. ¡Ojalá le pisoteen a uno 50 elefantes!_
> 
> ¿Lo he pillado? Aquí no diríamos eso.



... Y aquí tampoco  . ¿Te digo por qué? Porque ser pisoteado por cincuenta elefantes no llega a ser un hecho probable, y tampoco es un hecho vivido: ¿cómo quedarías si cincuenta elefantes te pisotearan? Creo que no sobrevivirías para contarlo .

Retomando tu ejemplo, así se diría _a la tica_:

- Qué feo es que le duela a uno la espalda. ¡Ojalá tenga uno que trabajar de pie todo el día!

Quien enuncia esa frase quizá no padezca de ningún dolor en ese momento. Simplemente evoca el dolor de espalda. Es la frase típica de un costarricense frente a una persona que sí lo padece, su forma particular de expresar su empatía y de demostrar que siente lástima.

¿Lo pillas ahora?

Gracias por tu interés .


J.


----------



## cestradar

aaaahhh, están hablando de tal forma que hacen comentarios irónicos!!

_qué mal día he tenido hoy!, ojalá me orinara un perro!

_Aunque ese uso de ojalá no se usa aquí, aunque ya lo haya entendido como que no lo digiero, jeje_, _aquí se diría:_ qué mal día he tenido hoy, solo faltaría que me orinara un perro
_


----------



## Ynez

Que sepas que estoy dispuesta a dominar este curioso y difícil uso, ¿eh? 

Otro intento:

A mi amigo le ha dejado la novia. Yo le digo:

_¡Ojalá le deje a uno la novia plantado en la puerta de la iglesia!

o quizás mejor

¡Ojalá lo dejen a uno plantado en la puerta de la iglesia!_


y la expresión vendría de una posible continuación que sería: "...¡para que así pueda comprender lo que tú sientes!"

No estoy segura de que esté bien. ¿Qué tal voy, profesor?


----------



## Ynez

cestradar said:


> aaaahhh, están hablando de tal forma que hacen comentarios irónicos!!
> 
> _qué mal día he tenido hoy!, ojalá me orinara un perro!
> 
> _Aunque ese uso de ojalá no se usa aquí, aunque ya lo haya entendido como que no lo digiero, jeje_, _aquí se diría:_ qué mal día he tenido hoy, solo faltaría que me orinara un perro
> _



cestradar, me parece que tú vas más atrasado en la lección que yo.   

Claves:

- Lo dicen en forma impersonal.
- Se usa para mostrar compresión hacia otra persona.


----------



## swift

Ynez said:


> Que sepas que estoy dispuesta a dominar este curioso y difícil uso, ¿eh?



A este paso, tendré que pagarte un tiquete aéreo .



Ynez said:


> Otro intento:
> 
> _¡Ojalá le deje a uno la novia plantado en la puerta de la iglesia!_ (Para que así pueda comprender lo que tú sientes).



Lamento decirte que no, no exactamente. Más bien, sería:

- Qué angustia el día del matrimonio. ¡Ojalá la novia llegue tarde! (Todos imaginan lo peor: se arrepintió a última hora... pero no fue tan astuta ).

El problema es que el hilo se va a convertir en un ovillo kilométrico. Aguardemos. Quizá haya algún costarricense que nos rescate.

Cestradar:

No, lo siento. Aunque el ejemplo que das es totalmente posible en Costa Rica, no corresponde al mismo uso. "Ojalá me parta un rayo" es un expreso deseo de que acabe mi penalidad. Y precisamente, se usaría el "sólo falta que" en lugar del "ojalá".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Ynez

swift said:


> A este paso, tendré que pagarte un tiquete aéreo .
> 
> 
> 
> Lamento decirte que no, no exactamente. Más bien, sería:
> 
> - Qué angustia el día del matrimonio. ¡Ojalá la novia llegue tarde! (Todos imaginan lo peor: se arrepintió a última hora... pero no fue tan astuta ).



Que conste que yo me estoy esforzando...

¿Ese ejemplo que das es un contexto en sí mismo, o valdría para el contexto que yo di de "A mi amigo le ha dejado la novia"?

Y la segunda parte que me inventé para justificar la expresión ¿no va bien? ¿No se usa para decir "¡para que así te comprendan!"?


cestradar, por lo visto voy igual de mal que tú...


----------



## ManPaisa

Definitivamente no entiendo ese uso tico de _ojalá_.


----------



## swift

Ynez said:


> ¿Ese ejemplo que das es un contexto en sí mismo, o valdría para el contexto que yo di de "A mi amigo le ha dejado la novia"?



Es un ejemplo independiente, para ilustrar el uso; no es una versión costarricense de lo que tú propones.



> Y la segunda parte que me inventé para justificar la expresión ¿no va bien? ¿No se usa para decir "¡para que así te comprendan!"?


Está muy bien, pero corresponde a otra intención y a otra situación. Tu ejemplo, se entendería así: _Me gustaría que mi novia me dejara plantado para poder comprender tu dolor._

Yo sigo pensando que en Costa Rica, ese _ojalá_ tiene el mismo valor que _especialmente cuando_. Pero esperemos otras intervenciones, para que no se nos cierre el hilo.

Gracias a ambos.


J.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Swift*:  Yo sigo pensando que en Costa Rica, ese _ojalá_ tiene el mismo valor que _especialmente cuando_.


 
Eso no cuadra con este ejemplo que nos diste:




> - Qué tedioso es tener que pasar un trabajo a la computadora... ¡Ojalá se vaya la luz!


----------



## swift

Hola ManPaisa:

Bienvenido a la fiesta.

Sí calza: Tener que pasar un trabajo al ordenador es un tedio, especialmente cuando se va la luz (y hay que volver a comenzar) = Qué tedioso es tener que pasar un trabajo a la computadora... ¡Ojalá se vaya la luz!

Otros ejemplos:

- Qué pesadilla manejar en San José. ¡Ojalá un viernes! [Ojalá = _particularmente_]
- Qué angustia cuando uno aprende a manejar. ¡Ojalá se le apague a uno el carro en media calle!

¿Dónde están los costarricenses?


----------



## ManPaisa

> - Qué pesadilla manejar en San José. ¡Ojalá un viernes!
> - Qué angustia cuando uno aprende a manejar. ¡Ojalá se le apague a uno el carro en media calle!


 

Ustedes son como masoquistas.  Me suena a 'maltrátame porque te quiero'. jejeje  

¡Ojalá yo no tenga que viajar a San José pronto!  ¡Qué confusión!


----------



## cestradar

> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> - Qué pesadilla manejar en San José. ¡Ojalá un viernes! [Ojalá = _particularmente_]
> - Qué angustia cuando uno aprende a manejar. ¡Ojalá se le apague a uno el carro en media calle!



mmmmmmmmmmmm

ok, ok, veo que aún menos lógico que lo que pensé anteriormente, estos dos últimos ejemplos me han aclarado el panorama .... mmmmm

último tiro ....
_
Entender el acento de los afroamericanos hablando inglés es dificil .... ¡ojalá a los japoneses!_

¿reprobé?


----------



## ManPaisa

- Qué pesadilla manejar en San José. _*Y ni hablar* en viernes_
- Qué angustia cuando uno aprende a manejar. *Y ni te digo* _cuando se le apaga a uno el carro._

Creo que ya lo entendí.


----------



## swift

ManPaisa said:


> _*Y ni hablar* en viernes_
> *Y ni te digo* _cuando se le apaga a uno el carro._
> 
> Creo que ya lo entendí.







cestradar said:


> último tiro ....
> _
> Entender el acento de los afroamericanos hablando inglés es dificil .... ¡ojalá a los japoneses!_
> 
> ¿reprobé?



Todavía no... Tienes 7/10. Yo cambiaría tu frase así:

- Entender el acento de los extranjeros hablando inglés es difícil... ¡Ojalá los japoneses!

Y ya tienes 10.

Ahora hay que determinar el valor de _ojalá_ en ese tipo de enunciados. No es una interjección desiderativa. ¿Qué es?


----------



## cestradar

¿una maña?

jejejeje

bueno, no, ya en serio ... creo que es un mal uso del vocablo, el DPD indica: 


> *ojalá*. Interjección que expresa el deseo de que algo suceda: _«Ojalá sea para bien»_ (MtzSalguero _Combate_ [Bol. 2002]). El acento principal recae en la última sílaba, por lo que debe escribirse siempre como palabra aguda: _ojalá_.


no hay más usos ... _los hispanos usamos el idioma como nos acostumbramos, sin ser necesariamente correcto ... ¡ojalá los ticos con la palabra ojalá!_


----------



## Ynez

Bueno, bueno, creo que esto ya está _chupao_...voy a permitirme el lujo de mezclar el acento tico con algo de por aquí:


_Vaya rollo tener que madrugar para ir al trabajo. ¡Ojalá un lunes por la mañana!_



¿Sí o sí? 

¿O no?


----------



## swift

Ynez said:


> _Vaya rollo tener que madrugar para ir al trabajo. ¡Ojalá un lunes por la mañana!_



¡Gloria! Te graduarás este año pero... ¿Sabrías ahora definir el valor de ese _ojalá_?

Hasta luego,


J.


----------



## Ynez

swift said:


> ¡Gloria! Te graduarás este año pero... ¿Sabrías ahora definir el valor de ese _ojalá_?
> 
> Hasta luego,
> 
> 
> J.



¡¡¡¡Yuuupiiii!!!!!

Lo del valor hay que pensarlo un poco...


----------



## Eddtorres20

Hola, 
Por aca un Tico, el uso del "_ojalá_" en esos contextos es una forma muy particular de los costarricenses, se puede decir que algo así como hablar en sentido figurado o bien un juego de palabras
"Que frío hace camino al volcán, ¡ojalá esté lloviendo!"


----------



## ManPaisa

Eddtorres20 said:


> Hola,
> Por aca un Tico, el uso del "_ojalá_" en esos contextos es una forma muy particular de los costarricenses, se puede decir que algo así como hablar en sentido figurado o bien un juego de palabras
> "Que frío hace camino al volcán, ¡ojalá esté lloviendo!"


 
A los oídos de un extranjero --o por lo menos a los míos-- no se percibe ni el sentido figurado ni el juego de palabras, más bien una falta de comprensión del significado de _ojalá_. Ya habrás visto lo mucho que nos tardamos para descifrar la construcción . 

El problema es que *ojalá* sólo tiene un significado en español estándar. Y éste de los ticos...


----------



## mirx

Pues yo sí te entendí (creo).

_Es difícil entender coloquialismos. Ojalá si son de otros países._


----------



## Veraz

swift said:


> Buenas noches amigos:
> 
> La frase que intitula esta discusión podría resultar un poco curiosa. Y debo reconocer que he debido recurrir a ella por falta de creatividad por un lado, y porque el que se dé un título más apropiado a este hilo dependerá del valor que se atribuya a la voz _ojalá _en esa frase. Me explico...
> 
> En Costa Rica, además de ser una interjección que denota deseo, _ojalá_ se usa para evocar un hecho imaginario pero a la vez conocido: - Cómo duele cortarse un dedo... ¡Ojalá le caiga a uno jugo de limón!
> 
> - Qué tedioso es tener que pasar un trabajo a la computadora... ¡Ojalá se vaya la luz!
> ​En las frases anteriores, no se expresa un deseo. No se desea que se vaya la luz, sino que se quiere evocar una situación familiar, para apelar a la empatía del interlocutor. Por lo general, éste se identifica con la situación.
> 
> Yo mismo no sé explicarlo muy bien... Así que si algún costarricense o alguien más inspirado que yo logra determinar el valor de ese _ojalá _en la frase, se lo agradeceré infinitamente.
> 
> Mi pregunta para ustedes es: ¿se usa en su país la voz _ojalá_ con otro valor que el interjectivo? Si así fuere, sírvanse explicarlo y brindarnos algunos ejemplos. También me agradaría saber si en otros países se usa con el mismo valor de la frase ejemplo anotada más arriba.
> 
> A la espera de sus interesantes aportes,
> 
> 
> J.



Un hilo divertidísimo (en especial lo de los elefantes). Es verdad que a oídos extranjeros, la construcción parece de sadomasoquistas.

Después de todos los intentos de los aprendices de ticos, creo que yo también he aprendido con ellos como funciona.

El valor es de "especialmente cuando" o "particularmente", "ni qué decir cuando", "ni te digo cuando", etc. como dice Swift, pero no se puede sustituir directamente, porque precisamente se expresa como si fuese un deseo (y eso es lo cómico, a mis oídos).

No se puede decir:

*Cómo duele cortarse un dedo... ¡Especialmente cuando le caiga a uno zumo de limón!

Sería: "...especialmente cuando le cae a uno...".

Lo digo, para intentar buscar la función sintáctica de ese "ojalá", que creo que es lo que Swift está intentando que le digamos.

Yo creo que sigue siendo morfológicamente un interjección. Su función quizá se pueda llamar "intensificadora" o "especificadora", no sé. A ver si un gramático nos ilumina.

"Qué difícil es averiguar la función del ojalá tico... ¡Ojalá no le ayude ningún gramá-tico!". Ojalá no me peguen por el intento de broma.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo creo que aquí hay un uso negativo de *ojalá* (etimológicamente 'quiera Dios') equivalente en su semántica negativa a 'no (lo) quiera Dios'. No hay manera de decir en negativo este arabismo en español, de ahí que en su uso negativo no cambie de forma. Y, ¡ojo!, la fórmula "ojalá no…" no es el negativo de ojalá, ya que el *no* niega al verbo al que afecta *ojalá* y no al verbo de volición implícito en *ojalá*.


----------



## swift

XiaoRoel:

Qué interesante aporte has hecho. Yo no había pensado en la connotación negativa, pero tiene mucho sentido.

Muchas gracias por aceptar la invitación a esta discusión.



mirx said:


> Pues yo sí te entendí (creo).
> 
> _Es difícil entender coloquialismos. Ojalá si son de otros países._



Claro que lo entendiste .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Jellby

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo creo que aquí hay un uso negativo de *ojalá* (etimológicamente 'quiera Dios') equivalente en su semántica negativa a 'no (lo) quiera Dios'. No hay manera de decir en negativo este arabismo en español, de ahí que en su uso negativo no cambie de forma.



Debería ser "*nojalá*"


----------



## cestradar

Pues si, interesante el aporte, pero igual me quedan algunas dudas utilizando este nuevo paradigma; en un par de ejemplos anteriores, la expresión "quiera Dios" (o entiendo sería lo mismo, "Dios quisiera") no calza:

Qué pesadilla manejar en San José. _¡Ojalá un viernes!_
Entender el acento de los extranjeros hablando inglés es difícil... _¡Ojalá los japoneses!_

Además, ¿existe algún lado donde diga que puede dársele un significado completamente opuesto a una palabra?

Por ello pienso que no es un uso adecuado del esta palabra, ni siquiera como un negación a su significado etimológico. Ojalá expresa un deseo del que no se descarta la posibilidad de que suceda, algo así como un futuro incierto ¿tiene sentido negar esto? (perdón por la expresión tan sosa, pero carezco de conocimientos teóricos equiparables a los suyos)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo no afirmé nunca que fuese un uso "adecuado". No hablaba desde la norma, sino desde el habla, intentando explicar esta inversión semántica.


----------



## Pinairun

Qué pesadilla manejar en San José. _¡*Ni que decir* un viernes!_
Entender el acento de los extranjeros hablando inglés es difícil... _¡*Ni que decir* los japoneses!_

¿Valdría?

En cuanto al uso de _ojalá_ con un significado que no es el suyo, ¿podríamos pensar que se trata de la figura retórica "*noema*"?


> Figura retórica que consiste en decir una cosa y hacer entender otra distinta.


 
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues sí, Pinairun. Noema. Ya ves que el pueblo tiene su estilística.


----------



## didakticos

Okey: yo he escuchado la expresión en Costa Rica, en ese sentido sarcástico que se menciona, aunque yo personalmente nunca la uso.




XiaoRoel said:


> Yo creo que aquí hay un uso negativo de *ojalá* (etimológicamente 'quiera Dios') equivalente en su semántica negativa a 'no (lo) quiera Dios'. No hay manera de decir en negativo este arabismo en español, de ahí que en su uso negativo no cambie de forma. Y, ¡ojo!, la fórmula "ojalá no…" no es el negativo de ojalá, ya que el *no* niega al verbo al que afecta *ojalá* y no al verbo de volición implícito en *ojalá*.


 
Estimado XiaoRoel: encontré este hilo con una expresión negativa de _*ojalá*_: _*machalá*_
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8861663#post8861663



Pinairun said:


> En cuanto al uso de _ojalá_ con un significado que no es el suyo, ¿podríamos pensar que se trata de la figura retórica "*noema*"?
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Pinairun.


----------



## JuanPepi82

Hola,

La voz Ojalá en mi pais tiene el significado bíblico, "Ojalá = Quiera Dios", entonces aqui estás mi ejemplo: Voy a jugar en la lotería, OJALÁ me quedo millionário!!!
Quiera Dios que me quedo millionário!!!


----------



## clares3

Hola
Nos explicó Jihhady en otro hilo que "ojalá" (Oj Alláh, en árabe) significa exactamente "si Dios lo quiere", de modo que el sentido genuino es expresión de deseo de que algo ocurra y que, además, Dios no se interfiera y lo frustre.


----------



## JuanPepi82

Concuerdo contigo, clares3, no sabia que viene de esa expresión árabe (Oj Alláh), aprendo muchas cosas en este foro, soy Brasileño y me gusta mucho la lengua española... Gracias


----------



## zhaul-san

En  México, decimos de broma,  Ojalá te mueras, desgraciado, a algún amigo después de que nos ha hecho alguna broma.


----------

